# Thenancara (from France) - Juice Reviews



## Rob Fisher (17/8/14)

@RevnLucky7 very kindly gave me half a bottle of Thenancara Antarctica to try because he is determined to find me a high end juice that I actually like...

I've so tried many juices only to be disappointed that they don't suit my palate... and I was rewicking a couple of REO's this morning and I thought I would try it just so I could say thanks for the juice... it first went into the iGo-L on top of the Sirius II because that's where I test new juices and I have to say almost none of the test juices have ever made it into a REO... Mmmmm this one certainly has potential and I think it should go into a Woodvil...




Company: Thenancara
Product Name: Antarctica
Mod: Woodvil Mini
Watts/Volts: Mech Mod fresh battery
Battery used : AW IMR 18490 3,7V 1100mAh
Atomiser: Cyclone
Coil Resistance: 1Ω
Wicking Material: Rayon
Strength: 12mg
Blend: Not sure
Price: R 350.00 for 30ml = R12 per ml.

Website: http: www.thenancara.com
Facebook: www.facebook.com/Thenancara

Website blurb: The thrill of the great glaciers carried by menthol crystals and the soothing comfort of sugarcane for a timeless indulgence.

Reviewer Notes: Wow just wow ! Website description is pretty accurate and it's very very smooth! I have great difficulty describing juices like Hi Ho @Silver does but the glacier and sugarcane description is pretty spot on. I couldn't quite work it out until I read the web site description and it reminds me of my youth when we used to go steal sticks of sugar cane and chew on them... This is most certainly the first other ADV I have found (well @RevnLucky7 found it for me) and am over the moon with it... yes it's pricey and no doubt will retail here around the R400 for 30ml mark but it's a class juice of note.

I have to secure a couple of bottles of this for sure! And I need to have it when I head to Alaska to walk on glaciers next year!




Avoid if: You don't like menthol.

Thank you @RevnLucky7 you are the man! You were 100% spot on when you recommended this juice! Outf'ingstanding!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (17/8/14)

Awesome news, @Rob Fisher. Am thrilled for your part. Enjoy.


----------



## rogue zombie (17/8/14)

So @Rob Fisher I gather that you've been vaping for a while, and you don't enjoy much besides menthol'esc flavour?

I am struggling a bit to find something I can vape on a "regular" basis.

I am enjoying the trip though, and there's not turning back to smokes for me (I think my wife worries I will when I moan about flavours). But I find it strange how vaping flavours can be so difficult.

I mean there's so little food or drink that I don't like. Yet vaping, so difficult.


----------



## Silver (17/8/14)

@Rob Fisher 

Fantastic review. I loved your introduction and frank commentary!
And thanks for the compliment 

Am super happy you found something you liked. That's what its all about.


----------



## Alex (17/8/14)

Fantastic review @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> So @Rob Fisher I gather that you've been vaping for a while, and you don't enjoy much besides menthol'esc flavour?
> 
> I am struggling a bit to find something I can vape on a "regular" basis.
> 
> ...


 
Yip it is a strange thing... I'm pretty happy vaping my Menthol Ice derivatives and am really happy to have found another great juice... the eternal search continues!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (17/8/14)

great review @Rob Fisher this juice sounds yummy i love sugercane!!


----------



## Yiannaki (17/8/14)

Great review @Rob Fisher  I'm glad you've found a juice that you really enjoy other than old faithful (tropical ice)


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/8/14)

I keep trying it thinking that maybe I was just imagining I have found a new ADV and fully expecting it to taste kak and having to empty the Woodvil like so many juices before... but no this one still tastes amazing! Yum Yum! I like it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (17/8/14)

Wow... Finally!  that's awesome news and great review!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (29/1/15)

THENANCARA: SHINSHIRO

*Company*: Thenancara
*Product Name*: Shinshiro
*Product Image*:






*Mod*: Reo Mini
*Watts/Volts*: Around 24W

*Atomiser*: Nuppin
*Coil Resistance*: 0.69 ohms
*Wicking Material*: Ceramic

*Strength*: 18 mg
*Price*: I paid R359.00 for 30 ml, shipping and other costs included. Price before conversion is 25 EUR, shipping included.
*Website*: http://www.thenancara.com/

*Website blurb*: The richness of Thai spices married to the spontaneity of red fruit and bourbon vanilla. An invitation to travel for anyone who will appreciate the delicacy.
Note: “Bourbon Vanilla” is not the name of the alcohol used to make it. Bourbon vanilla is the name for all vanilla grown in Madagascar and other islands in the Indian Ocean, including Comoros and Réunion. Réunion was formerly known as the Île Bourbon, and it is the name of that island that gave Bourbon Vanilla its name.

*Reviewer Notes*:
No doubt these Parisians from Thenancara are expert juice crafters and mixers.
Shinshiro is 50 VG/50 PG.
Have been vaping this since 27 January 2014, about 4 ml so far.

One immediately gets the spicy, not your run of the mill cinnamon spicy, far more complex and not harsh at all. Not chai tea spicy, but reminds of that.
I get a peppery, warm and slightly bitter-dry flavour and a mild fragrance reminiscent of orange and ginger. The peppery is enhanced if you blow through the nasal cavities. The spice notes are immediately balanced by the flavour and sweetness of the red fruit and on the exhale the vanilla adds a creaminess and a velvety after-tone.
Which spices you ask? I can only hazard a guess - maybe turmeric and am I imagining a hint of chilli. The red fruit could be red grape and cherry, but your guess will be as good as mine.
The throat hit is more than average and vapour is substantial.

Thought I would get tired of vaping this juice for a prolonged period of time, because of the spicy notes, but to the contrary. I think because the balance between the 3 elements (spice, fruit, vanilla) is so spot on this is actually a very easy vape and great adv material.

This one is a gem for me and is on my re-order list!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (29/1/15)

Andre said:


> THENANCARA: SHINSHIRO
> 
> *Company*: Thenancara
> *Product Name*: Shinshiro
> ...



One of my personal favorites by far. The red fruit they mention to me I think was where that bitterness comes from and as it in my opinion tasted like a spiced grapefruit it would make sense. Anyone's guess though. Awesome juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/1/15)

Lovely review @Andre 
Thanks for the informative bit about Bourbon 

Loved the way you described it - super super - I can imagine it....
Thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (29/1/15)

Andre said:


> THENANCARA: SHINSHIRO
> 
> *Company*: Thenancara
> *Product Name*: Shinshiro
> ...



Great Review man!
Enjoyed reading it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (29/1/15)

Andre said:


> THENANCARA: SHINSHIRO
> 
> *Company*: Thenancara
> *Product Name*: Shinshiro
> ...


Bam....goes to my soon-to-order list. Sounds like a home run to me, after this review (and i know that you have a good taste for juices )

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (30/1/15)

What was once used as currency and presented to the gods as a sacred offering? The humble black peppercorn, pictured above.
Which brings me to *Thenancara's Benedicte*.

Described on their *web site* as: _The seductive synthesis of peppered root extract and caramelized citrus._

When one inhales freshly ground black peppercorns the aroma is wonderful - fruity to grassy to citrus to pine, but eat it and you find it is also hot and biting. Benedicte the juice has all and more of the wonderful aromatics of black peppercorns without any of the sharp and penetrating taste one would expect other than a bright freshness and a gentle warmth. Maybe they pulled this off by the extraction from the peppered root mentioned. Must be quite a bland type of root (turnips maybe) for I get only the awesome peppercorn aromas and none from the root.
Then the caramelized citrus. On the edges of the pepper on the inhale and more pronounced on the exhale. As if cocooning the pepper all the way through, leaving a final impression of sweet orange on the tip and front part of the tongue with the black peppercorn fragrance lingering at the back. A perfect partnership.

Vapour and throat hit is substantial.

This is a very unique juice and a masterpiece in my opinion. Not an all day vape for me, but beyond awesome for in between.

*Mod*: Reo Mini
*Watts/Volts*: Around 24W

*Atomiser*: Nuppin
*Coil Resistance*: 0.69 ohms
*Wicking Material*: Ceramic

*Strength*: 18 mg
*Price*: I paid R359.00 for 30 ml, shipping and other costs included. Price before conversion is 25 EUR, shipping included.
*Website*: http://www.thenancara.com/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Tom (30/1/15)

Andre said:


> What was once used as currency and presented to the gods as a sacred offering? The humble black peppercorn, pictured above.
> Which brings me to *Thenancara's Benedicte*.
> 
> Described on their *web site* as: _The seductive synthesis of peppered root extract and caramelized citrus._
> ...


Sounds awesome too. Hmm ..... must check to order some of those juices for sure

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (30/1/15)

So... just pulled the trigger. 25 bucks each...and free shipping. Its not that bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/1/15)

Tom said:


> So... just pulled the trigger. 25 bucks each...and free shipping. Its not that bad.


Hope you enjoy them, @Tom. Let us know. Getting a bottle of Antarctica via the good graces of @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/15)

Andre said:


> Hope you enjoy them, @Tom. Let us know. Getting a bottle of Antarctica via the good graces of @Rob Fisher.



I'm really interested to see what you think of it @Andre! @RevnLucky7 put me onto it a long time ago when he was trying to find a juice for me... he kindly gave me a half a bottle of his personal stash... I always have had a bottle or two of it in my drawer ever since!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jos (2/2/15)

Is there some special trick to get it to SA as I tried to order and the website gave me a big fat "sorry we do not ship to South Africa" pop-up


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/2/15)

I guess it may be my fault... well indirectly... I ordered 6 bottles in December and they never arrived... they then couriered me replacement bottles which arrived a couple of days later. Thy did say they have been having issues shipping to SA. Maybe they have given up shipping to SA because of it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/2/15)

Jos said:


> Is there some special trick to get it to SA as I tried to order and the website gave me a big fat "sorry we do not ship to South Africa" pop-up



@Jos if you are are after a bottle of Antarctica I could be persuaded to let you have one of mine.


----------



## Jos (2/2/15)

Well thank you very much............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I guess it may be my fault... well indirectly... I ordered 6 bottles in December and they never arrived... they then couriered me replacement bottles which arrived a couple of days later. Thy did say they have been having issues shipping to SA. Maybe they have given up shipping to SA because of it.


Same happened to me....I shall take part of the blame. 
@Jos, you could email them. Sure they could send you a payment link. contact@thenancara.com


----------



## Jos (2/2/15)

I think I may just take Rob up on his offer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/2/15)

Andre said:


> Same happened to me....I shall take part of the blame.



Ahhhh so it's mainly your fault... they told me someone else's stock got stolen!


----------



## Andre (2/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhh so it's mainly your fault... they told me someone else's stock got stolen!


Lol, followed this up with Thenancara via email. They responded as below. Sounds fair to me.

_Hi Andre,

Thanks for your message and the reviews  

Since we had a lot of issues with shipping to South Africa, we chose to disable it for a while. 

I have now added an option to ship via DHL if some of the forum members want to order from thenancara.com

Shipping cost is 20€ but free for 3 or more bottles. I can't do any better since DHL is very expensive.

Hope that'll help!_

_Best,

Alex_


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/2/15)

Andre said:


> Lol, followed this up with Thenancara via email. They responded as below. Sounds fair to me.
> 
> _Hi Andre,
> 
> ...



Oh wow that's perfect! Who orders less than 3 bottles anyway! Whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! Good one @Andre!


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/2/15)

This makes me wanna go an order some more just because they rock!


----------



## Tom (2/2/15)

Andre said:


> Lol, followed this up with Thenancara via email. They responded as below. Sounds fair to me.
> 
> _Hi Andre,
> 
> ...


That is indeed fair!


----------



## Tom (2/2/15)

....can't wait to test those juices. Probably on its way to my house. But i am not.....


----------



## Stephen (2/2/15)

Thanks for your efforts @Andre I'm looking forward to purchasing 3 or more bottles following the fantastic reviews on this forum.

Hopefully one of the local vendors will look to bring in this range sometime in the future!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (17/2/15)

just a quick first impression:

tasted the Shinsiro yesterday. Really like it and it is Thai spices. I must have had about 15 Thai Curries in the past few weeks, therefore my taste bud is still very Thai inspired 

But I also realised now, after months of thinking, that its the same spice flavour in.....Vape Orenda Whirling Dervish. Isn't it?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (17/2/15)

Tom said:


> just a quick first impression:
> 
> tasted the Shinsiro yesterday. Really like it and it is Thai spices. I must have had about 15 Thai Curries in the past few weeks, therefore my taste bud is still very Thai inspired
> 
> But I also realised now, after months of thinking, that its the same spice flavour in.....Vape Orenda Whirling Dervish. Isn't it?


No, not for me....Whirling Dervish for me had cinnamon only....Shinshiro my guess would be turmeric, among others.


----------



## Tom (17/2/15)

Andre said:


> No, not for me....Whirling Dervish for me had cinnamon only....Shinshiro my guess would be turmeric, among others.


wow...again showing how subjective taste is, second time today (as with the Pear Almond and @Rob Fisher ). 
Whirling Dervish for me had no cinnamon at all, but this spice flavour that made me think "what the #&%§ is that? Which I think I figured out now, at least for my taste buds. 
As you might know Whirling D is in my rotation, and my vaping mate here has it too. So, I gave him the Shinsiro to taste and asked him of what it reminds him. After a few puffs he also recognized some WD flavour.


----------



## Andre (17/2/15)

Tom said:


> wow...again showing how subjective taste is, second time today (as with the Pear Almond and @Rob Fisher ).
> Whirling Dervish for me had no cinnamon at all, but this spice flavour that made me think "what the #&%§ is that? Which I think I figured out now, at least for my taste buds.
> As you might know Whirling D is in my rotation, and my vaping mate here has it too. So, I gave him the Shinsiro to taste and asked him of what it reminds him. After a few puffs he also recognized some WD flavour.


Lol, spicy notes are extremely difficult to pin down - we do it at our peril.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/15)

Ruby Roo reviews Thenancara Juices!


----------



## Andre (18/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ruby Roo reviews Thenancara Juices!



Thanks Skipper. Nice and short. She translates the "peppered root" in the Benedicte to a licorice taste, but I think she has it totally wrong. Nothing licorice about Benedicte, rather black peppercorn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jos (18/2/15)

Jeez that chick obviously hasn't tasted Rob's Tropical Ice - now THAT is MENTHOL

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Genosmate (18/2/15)

Whats she on? Stopped it after the first one which I found next to useless and even less informative,menthol,menthol,menthol with a hint of sweetness,no other review I've seen is even close to that description

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigB (18/2/15)

I only have Antarctica (Thanks Mr Fisher) but I find that the liquid has many faces depending on the coil. When it is in the post 1ohm range I get a mentholyptus type flavour (menthol and eucalyptus). As you head for the sub-ohm zone, the eucalyptus seems to fade leaving a more dominant menthol flavour. The big plus though is that I don't get the back of the throat burn that I get with other menthol juices. Lung hits are my style so I imagine that others will interpret their interaction differently. Love this stuff though. I need to load up on more.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/15)

Jos said:


> Jeez that chick obviously hasn't tasted Rob's Tropical Ice - now THAT is MENTHOL



Big time! She is a huge wooose! She wants me but is a menthol virgin of note! She said in a previous review of juice that a juice was too powerful for her so I bought some.... All I can say is the Juice was Mickey Mouse!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/7/15)

New release from Thenancara: *Selene*

*Described as*: 
Veiled in a violet haze, the veracious currant meets the luscious flesh of morello cherry. A vivacious trio of the sun.
30 mL - 70% VG / 30% PG

Free DHL shipping for 3 or more bottles of any of their juices. Really unique and quality juices.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

